# Need help on getting a new GSD~Chicago



## tonyc994 (Dec 19, 2010)

:help:Hi Everyone, This forum has really help me understand the good and bads(not many i must say) about GSD. Im looking for a GSD for the home, one that is alert, loving, protective, also good with visitors, and not overly active.

Im still alittle confused on the personality differences of a show GSD Vs a Working line?? 

is there any difference in training?? 

I live in the chicago land area and there is a local GSD training facility near by which would be good for obidience training...but i still am looking for some good reccomendations of breeders and trainers who specilize in GSD's

What am I expecting to pay for a good GSD purebreed ??

Thanks for the answers, this will really help me understand the breed and how i can raise a healthy GSD.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Working line GSDs are . . . working line GSDs. They are bred specifically for work such as police work and sports. Show line GSDs can do work, but are not bred specifically for it. So, you can assume that a working line GSD will have more sucess in work than a show line GSD.

If I am wrong, I welcome more knowledgable members to come in and add to that or correct that.

As for a purebreed GSD from a good breeder who breeds to the standard and everything, $600 - $2000. In most cases, you can get an older puppy cheaper than a 8 week old puppy.

Hopefully some more experienced members will come along and recommend breeders in that area.


----------



## tonyc994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Seems like im looking for alittle more thou. Aside that a working dog works.... What are the personality traits that make the dogs different?. I need to make a good decision on what i can expect from each line...


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

GSD Fan said:


> Working line GSDs are . . . working line GSDs. They are bred specifically for work such as police work and sports. Show line GSDs can do work, but are not bred specifically for it. So, you can assume that a working line GSD will have more sucess in work than a show line GSD.
> 
> If I am wrong, I welcome more knowledgable members to come in and add to that or correct that.
> 
> ...


There are some showlines that are successful in the work aspect - using it is based not only on the breeding and the dog, but the training (not rushed) and titling that goes into it.

Older puppies will be the same or more than a 8 week old puppy, depending on the age.

There are aspects/training/socialization that go into an older puppy. Same as would be any of our dogs, an older puppy would be fully crate trained, vaccinated, house broken (used to the house), exposures to all floors, sitatuations, stairs, traveled in crate and trailer to training, etc. We put work into our dogs, no matter what.

Check into Bill Kulla's training and breeding program.


----------



## jmk83 (Nov 17, 2010)

I would suggest talking to an expert if you have questions about working lines. Marcy Blank is an excellent breeder of working lines and she is in Marengo. Landshcaft Kennels is her website. If you are serious give her a call. We are getting our pup from her and she has been awesome about answering any question we've had. 

Landschaft Kennels German Shepherds


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You have two good choices and two bad ones when it comes to getting a dog, GSD or otherwise.
Good choices:
Reputable breeder
Pros: 
1) You get the knowledge and experience of the breeder to learn from. A good breeder will help you with advice and expertise for years to come. 
2) While the temperament and health of a baby puppy are always a crapshoot, you can really stack the deck in your favor by getting a puppy from parents with OFA-certified hips and elbows, who have proven solid nerve and temperament by competing in some venue where they are judged by an impartial 3rd party
3) A good breeder will take their puppies back if you are no longer able to keep him/her due to illness, job loss, etc. Even years after you bought the dog
4) Most good breeders provide some sort of warranty for health, hips, and/or temperament. 
5) Puppy breath!

Cons:
1) What you see isn't what you get. You never know _exactly_ what you're getting with a puppy as far as health, structure, or temperament. Even the best-screened parents can produce a puppy with hip, health, or temperament issues. 
2) Expect to pay upwards of $1000 for a puppy out of health certified, titled parents from a good breeder

GSD Rescue group
Pros: 
1) What you see is what you get. You can specify a dog that's good with kids, good with cats, good with small dogs, etc. The dog is already an adult so you can have your vet check him/her for any health issues.
2) Good rescues use a foster home system. The dog will have been in a foster home for weeks or months, so you can talk to the foster parents and get an idea of what the dog is like
3) A good rescue, like a good breeder, will take your dog back even years later if you can't keep him or her due to job loss, illness, moving, etc. You get the security of knowing your pet is safe no matter what.
4) Saving a life!
5) Significantly cheaper than a reputable breeder Usually $250-$350

Cons: 
1) No puppy breath (puppies, especially purebred, are really hard to come by in rescue and usually have a waiting list) 
2) If you adopt a 2 or 3 year old, that's 2 or 3 less years you get with your dog.
3) No warranty.

Bad places to get a dog:
Backyard breeder
Pros:
1) Puppy breath
2) Significantly cheaper than a good responsible breeder

Cons:
1) No health or temperament testing of the parents. They just bred two pretty pets together to make more pretty pets. Therefore, MUCH more of a crapshoot when it comes to health and temperament than either a responsible breeder or a rescue.
2) Support generally lasts until you walk out the door with your new dog.
3) If you can no longer keep your dog, they might give you directions to the nearest shelter. 
4) No warranty

Pet Store
Pros:
1) Puppy breath

Cons:
1) Same price (or higher) as a responsible breeder, but with all the downsides of a backyard breeder as far as hips, health, temperament testing.
2) You are directly supporting the horrific conditions, abuse, and neglect of puppy mills.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

The qualities you describe for a GSD are present in both WL and SL. Except, for the 'not overly active'. GSDs are active dogs and have tons of energy especially as pups. Yes, there are energy differences in individual dogs, but this doesn't necessarily coincide to what line the dog is from. You can have a wonderful pet regardless of the line. WL, by definition should produce a dog with higher drive, but there are too many exceptions to count. WL is the preferred choice for the dog sport world. 

Honestly, most of the WL vs SL discussion can be summed up by generalizations. Experianced owners will usually have a preferance and pick a dog for a specific activity. If you are looking for a pet, talk to a good breeder and let them pick a pup that will best fit your situation.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

crisp said:


> The qualities you describe for a GSD are present in both WL and SL. Except, for the 'not overly active'. GSDs are active dogs and have tons of energy especially as pups. Yes, there are energy differences in individual dogs, but this doesn't necessarily coincide to what line the dog is from. You can have a wonderful pet regardless of the line. WL, by definition should produce a dog with higher drive, but there are too many exceptions to count. WL is the preferred choice for the dog sport world.
> 
> Honestly, most of the WL vs SL discussion can be summed up by generalizations. Experianced owners will usually have a preferance and pick a dog for a specific activity. If you are looking for a pet, talk to a good breeder and let them pick a pup that will best fit your situation.


Nicely said.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Keeping it simple WL GSD has different body structure for the most part they are thicker, more solid and they can have a wider , broader head. The other differences are appearance, as WL are all black, bi-color, sable, blanket, and black & tan. 

SL GSD in most cases have a solid but not blocky appearance and they are almost always black & red with nicer coats than WL GSD's. 

To me these are the differences on a whole of the SL & WL which you asked about. As mentioned above working dogs work and show dogs show but for what I feel you are really asking I stated above.

I would also like to add that either of these lines will, and have made fantastic family pets so I feel you might want to decide which line you prefer and start looking for quality breeders because I have learned that when you find a good breeder it doesn't really matter what line your puppy comes from as much as it matters how good your breeder is at matching the right puppy to the buyer. And the good ones can do it very well. Hope I made some sense.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

sent you a PM


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

tonyc994 said:


> :help:Hi Everyone, This forum has really help me understand the good and bads(not many i must say) about GSD. Im looking for a GSD for the home, one that is alert, loving, protective, also good with visitors, and not overly active.
> 
> Im still alittle confused on the personality differences of a show GSD Vs a Working line??
> 
> ...


I may get bashed for this , but what about an am bred gsd? I was looking for the same thing you are, I choose an american bred dog , I researched long and luckily for me I have (what I think is the best) am bred breeder right here in Minnesota. My dog is loyal , protective , has great drive , is healthy and sound both mind and body. he is mellow in the house, loves kids, is aloof to strangers and definitely lets me know if he meets someone he deems not "right". he is protective of my home but recognizes people I am comfortable with. I think am bred dogs have gotten a bad rap, with some legitimacy , however there are very correct american bred dogs out there , you just have to do your homework. I am not a hugely active person , I do walk/run my dogs on a regular basis (which all dogs need) but have found the temperament is perfect for my family and friends. I am posting a pic of my male , as you can see he is not extreme in any way.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

No bashing here! You can certainly find an American GSD that will meet your needs.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

sent you a pm aswell


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> No bashing here! You can certainly find an American GSD that will meet your needs.


thanks ! I really like this forum , but have found it to be a little more geared to the working , or German show lines, so I am somewhat hesitant to voice my opinion.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Regional Clubs - Midwest

There are several GSD clubs in the Chicago area.


----------



## tonyc994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply everyone. Now the hard decision... West German Showline or Workingline....

I gotta say the black and red/or tan looks best to me and you just dont see that in the working lines to much. 

well hopefully a few more weeks of research ill have a better handle on things.


----------



## tonyc994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Also, it seems like when it comes to choosing a GSD you have to look at the temperament and nerves. I understand how this is important but how can you see that in a puppy?


----------



## miaferominka (Jan 9, 2011)

Sent you PM.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

tonyc994 said:


> Also, it seems like when it comes to choosing a GSD you have to look at the temperament and nerves. I understand how this is important but how can you see that in a puppy?


Good bloodlines and good breeder. A reputable breeder will help you select a puppy with the right temperament for you. A bad breeder will tell you to pick the color you want.


----------

